# MSSQL-Server- Verbindungsfehler: "Fehler bei der Anmeldung für den Benutzer ''."



## Funky (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitze hier vor einer nahezu vollständig undokumentierten ASP.NET-Anwendung. Diese möchte eine Verbindung mit einer MSSQL-Datenbank aufbauen. Die Verbindung selber scheint auch zu klappen, denn ich erhalten die folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Fehler bei der Anmeldung für den Benutzer ''. Der Benutzer ist keiner vertrauenswürdigen SQL Server-Verbindung zugeordnet.
```

Aber da liegt auch schon der Hund begraben. Denn mir stellen sich aufgrund meiner eingeschränkten Erfahrung mit Microsoft-basierten Systemen folgenden Fragen:

- Warum ist der String für den Benutzernamen in der Fehlermeldung leer? Ist das "normal" oder abhängig von der Anwendung?
- Ist der Anmelde- bzw. Verbindungsfehler eher in der Anwendung, also im Code, zu suchen, oder eher in der Konfiguration der Datenbank?

In der zugehörigen web.config habe ich schon nachgeschaut. Hier ist gänzlich nichts zu finden.
Im Code der Anwendung habe ich schon nachgeschaut, konnte aber keinen eindeutigen Hinweis auf eine Datenbankverbindung finden.

Wie könnte ich denn am einfachsten etwas genauer rausfinden, an welcher Stelle das Problem sitzt?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus für eure Tipps.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Alex F. (19. Februar 2010)

Poste mal den Connection String-

ich meine du musst das "Persist Security" raus nehmen aber genau kann ich dir das nur sagen wenn du ihn mal postest.

LG Bb


----------



## Funky (22. Februar 2010)

brainbyte hat gesagt.:


> Poste mal den Connection String-


Das genau ist mein größtes Problem. Ich finde ihn nicht.

Ich habe hier drei Webservices, die ich zur Zeit nur beschränkt kenne. Es existieren zwar web.config-Dateien, aber in keinen ist ein Connection-String enthalten. Selbst wenn ich dort einen Connection-String testweise einbaue oder völligen Unsinn reinschreibe, ist dem Webservice das egal. Die Fehlermeldung bleibt die gleiche.


----------



## Alex F. (23. Februar 2010)

Tja ich glaube dann wird es schwer dir zu helfen ;-)


----------

